# Surrey pets



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

Has anyone ordered from surrey pet supplies recently? Used to be a massive fan of theres but after this experience i wont be buying from them again.On another forum i'm on a couple of people have had problems just wanted to hear from you guys aswell as some of you may live nearer or know something i dont ?


----------



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ordered a viv & a few bits on Monday, arrived yesterday.
Never had an issue with them, even though their advertised next day delivery is always the day after :whip:


----------



## vr4000 (Nov 20, 2011)

Only used them once (rest of my kit was bought at local store) and the item arrived quickly so wouldn't hesitate to use them again :2thumb:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

I use them when I want to order a lot of stuff as it's cheaper than most shops. I've never had problems really. I wish they would ship exo terra's though.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

darkangel13 said:


> Ordered a viv & a few bits on Monday, arrived yesterday.
> Never had an issue with them, even though their advertised next day delivery is always the day after :whip:


Hi

We do state subject to availability and most of our orders do leave same day if ordered before 1pm and some orders even up to 4pm leave same day but we do sometimes have to get a product in so it does delay despatch by a day or two.


----------



## Dard (Jul 4, 2009)

I've had a few bits off them, i ordered a 90cm exo terra canopy that came with faulty switches, i returned this the week before xmas and they still managed to get a new one out before xmas, they also refunded my postage costs without any prompting from me, service like this guarantees my return custom, 
so no problem from me, :no1:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

scottymac1989 said:


> Has anyone ordered from surrey pet supplies recently? Used to be a massive fan of theres but after this experience i wont be buying from them again.On another forum i'm on a couple of people have had problems just wanted to hear from you guys aswell as some of you may live nearer or know something i dont ?


I know this delivery did not go as planned but we have been upfront with you all the way.
We only found out that Inter-Link was 2 day service to your area when you called us and we spoke to rep who was with us at the time.

As for it not turning up on second day when it should we are sorry about this but sometimes with couriers it is out of our control and i won't be the only company that has this problem.
We did call Inter-Link to make sure it was out today for you.

The reason we have changed to Inter-Link is because of the really bad problems City Link caused us in non deliverys and on the whole Inter-Link have been so much better but no courier will be 100%

Again i am sorry for the problems you have had.


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

Your gonna get plenty complaints from scotland.inter- links courier up here are terrible not to mention there in inverness which as i've said is 140 miles from me in callander so if your in glasgow its nearly 200 miles away city link were exeptional when i ordered from you's 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=56.240204,-4.197158


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

scottymac1989 said:


> Your gonna get plenty complaints from scotland.inter- links courier up here are terrible not to mention there in inverness which as i've said is 140 miles from me in callander so if your in glasgow its nearly 200 miles away city link were exeptional when i ordered from you's
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


I agree with you about Interlink here, Off topic but I had ordered a car rad and they took a week to deliver it :bash:

I have ordered lots from Surrey Pets and never had any problem, will always be my first port of call when I need equipment


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Munkys Mummy said:


> I have ordered lots from Surrey Pets and never had any problem, will always be my first port of call when I need equipment


I've only ordered a couple of times from Surrey but I've never had an issue. To be honest, given the prices, I for one am happy to wait a few extra days for delivery knowing the deal I'm getting from them.

Some day I'm gonna go down to the real store


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

*Don't jump to the wrong conclusion*



scottymac1989 said:


> Has anyone ordered from surrey pet supplies recently? Used to be a massive fan of theres but after this experience i wont be buying from them again.On another forum i'm on a couple of people have had problems just wanted to hear from you guys aswell as some of you may live nearer or know something i dont ?


I really think they offer an excellent service and their prices are the best out there. When you consider the volume of goods they move the number of complaints they have are very small. Most of these complaints are centred around deliveries not turning up on time which frustrating as it is seems a little unfair to slate the company per say . The other day I had a problem with some gift voucher codes, I spoke with Luke and within minutes the problem had been sorted , THIS SUMS UP MY EXPERIENCE WITH THEM. I live in Scotland and the new courier they are using are delivering bang on time. One final point I would like to make is there are companies out there with genuinely dreadful customer service but how many of these have a 'dedicated' website where unreasonable customers can slate them for all to see. My argument is think before you post on the RFUK and as with any company make your own mind up.


Kindest regards


catch and release


----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

Recluso said:


> I've only ordered a couple of times from Surrey but I've never had an issue. To be honest, given the prices, I for one am happy to wait a few extra days for delivery knowing the deal I'm getting from them.
> 
> Some day I'm gonna go down to the real store


 
My OH and I went there on NYE, we are so glad we did even though it is a bit of a way for us (1 3/4 hrs!) They were really helpful and gave me some great advice about my Uro who is now very happy thanks to them! I have ordered online as well and had no problems


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Recluso said:


> I've only ordered a couple of times from Surrey but I've never had an issue. To be honest, given the prices, I for one am happy to wait a few extra days for delivery knowing the deal I'm getting from them.
> 
> Some day I'm gonna go down to the real store


It is worth visiting the store. I have spent far to much in there over the lad year or so since I realised it exsisted.

The only issue I have ever had was a member of staff who was pretty rude, but I havent seen her there since. Mark has had to deal with plenty of questions from me and the OH and will happily talk about the animals. 

I would recommend the shop to anyone.


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

My problem i've had is customer service was terrible woman didnt care started talking on her radio then when i complained about i was told it never happened.You cant really do much after that the damage is done now i'll not be using them again now i've had problems with that delivery service before with a phone it was a nightmare although i did get compensation without having to ask for it.There products and prices are fine and i have ordered 3-4 times before from them and it was great but as a man in the football world theres a saying "your only as good as your last performance".


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

catch and release said:


> I really think they offer an excellent service and their prices are the best out there. When you consider the volume of goods they move the number of complaints they have are very small. Most of these complaints are centred around deliveries not turning up on time which frustrating as it is seems a little unfair to slate the company per say . The other day I had a problem with some gift voucher codes, I spoke with Luke and within minutes the problem had been sorted , THIS SUMS UP MY EXPERIENCE WITH THEM. I live in Scotland and the new courier they are using are delivering bang on time. One final point I would like to make is there are companies out there with genuinely dreadful customer service but how many of these have a 'dedicated' website where unreasonable customers can slate them for all to see. My argument is think before you post on the RFUK and as with any company make your own mind up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where abouts in scotland do you live ?


----------



## chris0python (Apr 1, 2010)

*viv*

I was just about to order a viv exotic vivarium 3x3 from surrey pet supplies and went to check out and got quoted £15.95 for delivery,is this because today is saturday and its as if its coming tomorrow?

its just i had a quick look on swell reptiles and was only quoted £3.99 for it to come during the week.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

chris0python said:


> I was just about to order a viv exotic vivarium 3x3 from surrey pet supplies and went to check out and got quoted £15.95 for delivery,is this because today is saturday and its as if its coming tomorrow?
> 
> its just i had a quick look on swell reptiles and was only quoted £3.99 for it to come during the week.


If it is Modx36 you were after we do not ship these they are only collect in store and will only come up that in checkout.
Not sure how you got shipping cost 
Looking at that now.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

scottymac1989 said:


> My problem i've had is customer service was terrible woman didnt care started talking on her radio then when i complained about i was told it never happened.You cant really do much after that the damage is done now i'll not be using them again now i've had problems with that delivery service before with a phone it was a nightmare although i did get compensation without having to ask for it.There products and prices are fine and i have ordered 3-4 times before from them and it was great but as a man in the football world theres a saying "your only as good as your last performance".


I was standing right next to lady that was talking to you and yes you could here a radio and to you it might sound like she was on it as well as we get that a lot from customers when call up
I would like to put you right as it is our shop radios that you could here which all staff carry during work time.
The only person she spoke to whilst on phone to you was Inter-Link rep who was standing right beside us and she was pointing at the screen with your parcel up showing 2 day service and as i have said before this was the first we new that your area was a 2 day service by Inter-Link.
If we did not care about our customers or service they were getting firstly i would not bother to answer anybody on here also we would not have changed couriers so as to please the vast majority of customers but i do understand that no courier is going to be spot on in every part of the uk.
I will be taking it up with Inter-Link as to the service they offer in parts of scotland.


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

She said "i'll be there in a minute am on the phone".The company interlink use up here is AJG it took them 8 days to deliver a phone to me and 2 weeks to deliver my brother in laws phone.My parcel went Dispatch,Heathrow,Birmingham,Inverness and then my address with city-link it went Dispatch,Glenrothes,Callander.Glenrothes 60 Miles from my house Inverness 147 miles.AJG there so far out the way anyone in central scotland is ordering is gonna be atleast 3 days depending on the AJG driver.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

scottymac1989 said:


> She said "i'll be there in a minute am on the phone".The company interlink use up here is AJG it took them 8 days to deliver a phone to me and 2 weeks to deliver my brother in laws phone.My parcel went Dispatch,Heathrow,Birmingham,Inverness and then my address with city-link it went Dispatch,Glenrothes,Callander.Glenrothes 60 Miles from my house Inverness 147 miles.AJG there so far out the way anyone in central scotland is ordering is gonna be atleast 3 days depending on the AJG driver.


I will take this up with inter-link on Monday 
Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

Let me know the outcome.Its been customer service and couriers that have messed this up and if the courier wasnt gash i wouldnt of needed to phone and complain.I asked for a refund of postage as i had paid the extra money for express delivery which i eventually found out was 2 day delivery which in its self isnt bad but it took 3 days from despatch i was told no its the little things that count it took 2 complaints and 2 phone calls just to get an apology.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

scottymac1989 said:


> Let me know the outcome.Its been customer service and couriers that have messed this up and if the courier wasnt gash i wouldnt of needed to phone and complain.I asked for a refund of postage as i had paid the extra money for express delivery which i eventually found out was 2 day delivery which in its self isnt bad but it took 3 days from despatch i was told no its the little things that count it took 2 complaints and 2 phone calls just to get an apology.


I will let you know the outcome 
I am not sure what you mean by paid extra for express delivery as we just do courier as standard for parcels and royal mail for small items.


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

I picked express delivery over royal mail and bein £3 extra it should be quicker.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

scottymac1989 said:


> I picked express delivery over royal mail and bein £3 extra it should be quicker.


With the products you ordered royal mail would not be a option on checkout only courier which it was sent.


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

ahwel either way it wasnt what said on the tracking cos picked up the 3rd delivered the 6th aint 2 day delivery regardless of things going wrong


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would just like to jump in and say I've had a little contact with Surrey pets, and Mark himself, who was good enough to ask me about courier's, while I totally agree with the Inter-Link being utter :censor: rubbish north of the border I must stick up for the exceptional service and prices offered by Mark and his crew.
My OH and I, as well as several friends have ordered several hundreds of pounds of items regularly from here and had exceptional service.
He is wide open for any single person to drive the nail in over one bad experience being on RFUK, which I think is unfair as the quotes above show that Surrey has offered great service over the time as well.
While I must admit Mark, the courier services and delivery charges hasn't been planned out as well as could be, I must also say.... a single small company like this is shipping out hundreds of items and has a huge workload, its far more work than you could ever imagine. Mark has also clearly stated many times that if you disagree with the courier/postage, get in touch and he'll look at it.
Its either that or get off your ass and visit [email protected] :whip:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I have ordered many items, big & small from Surrey pets, only problem I've had, is getting it out of the bubblewrap !!! :lol2:

I like visiting the shop too, I want to see the new reptile shop, but like any trip to surrey pets, it's cheaper not to visit, toooo much temptation ! :mf_dribble:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

polaris2582 said:


> I would just like to jump in and say I've had a little contact with Surrey pets, and Mark himself, who was good enough to ask me about courier's, while I totally agree with the Inter-Link being utter :censor: rubbish north of the border I must stick up for the exceptional service and prices offered by Mark and his crew.
> My OH and I, as well as several friends have ordered several hundreds of pounds of items regularly from here and had exceptional service.
> He is wide open for any single person to drive the nail in over one bad experience being on RFUK, which I think is unfair as the quotes above show that Surrey has offered great service over the time as well.
> While I must admit Mark, the courier services and delivery charges hasn't been planned out as well as could be, I must also say.... a single small company like this is shipping out hundreds of items and has a huge workload, its far more work than you could ever imagine. Mark has also clearly stated many times that if you disagree with the courier/postage, get in touch and he'll look at it.
> Its either that or get off your ass and visit [email protected] :whip:


On the point of north of the border I have a meeting with Inter-Link tomorrow re all your concerns as i have been passing on all your replies. On the forum to them
I will come back and tell you what outcome is.


----------



## 111mattin111 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've orderd alot from sps and I could recommend them more been great every time, also visited the shop a few times, there all very helpful and the girl that looks after the reps was great very friendly and helpful


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

We have advised loads of customers to use Surrey Pets for bits we don't have in and they all say that they come straight away with no hick ups.


----------



## Snowy White Eyes (Dec 19, 2011)

We have just started to use Surrey Pets, both deliveries arrived in the last week, on time and with no problems with the courier. Would agree with the bubble wrap issue tho:lol2:
We moved back to Southern England from NE Scotland last year, and couriers are always a problem especially if you live in one of the 'selected' postcodes that attract a premium, basically anywhere north of the M8!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Inter-Link have come back to me on the scottish highlands etc are are looking at all there services around area both by themselves and third party and are going to come back to me in a few days with findings
So will post again then.


----------



## Donski (Sep 27, 2007)

*Credit due*

Just to say credit where credit is due, Surrey Pets great price and great service guys ! keep it up . No hesitation in recommending.
Don


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone else having trouble with placing an order on the site..? No matter what I have in my basket, be it a small or large item, I am told the order cannot be processed as the item is collect in store only... :/


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Phasmid_Phriend said:


> Anyone else having trouble with placing an order on the site..? No matter what I have in my basket, be it a small or large item, I am told the order cannot be processed as the item is collect in store only... :/


Hi

We had a problem with county in peoples profile so if you would please check county and adjust it will work for you
Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

You're a star, Mark. Cheers for that advice, sir; I shall happily spend my readies with you forthwith. : victory:


----------



## andyb79 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Order*



petman99 said:


> Hi
> 
> We had a problem with county in peoples profile so if you would please check county and adjust it will work for you
> Sorry for the trouble.


 
Wish I had known this the other day tried to order T5 twin starter and tubes and reflectors and kept getting message saying collect in store only so had to use somebody else and paid more for the single starter unit and had to go to local rep shop for tube, Doh

Will definatel try again now though

Andy


----------



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

had my first order with them the other week. took a while to come and one item was wrong, but they sent out the right item the next day, so was happy with my experience! will be using them again!


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm not here to whinge about the time it took to pick and despatch my order; neither am I here to bemoan the fact that even though the delivery costs are around double of what I used to pay, I still had to wait until Monday for my order because it seems Inter-link doesn't do Saturdays... (By the way, thanks for the notification I received at 7.49am on Monday morning to let me know that my order would be delivered between 9.05am and 10.05am that very same morning. Good job I had nothing planned that day, eh?! Lol!)
No, the reason I am here is because I just wanted to say that I was very happy with the contents of my latest parcel; with only the one exception: the 24.5x17x17cm Komodo terrarium with the nasty cracks and chunk of plastic missing from the front left-hand corner. 

Bugger.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Phasmid_Phriend said:


> Don't worry, I'm not here to whinge about the time it took to pick and despatch my order; neither am I here to bemoan the fact that even though the delivery costs are around double of what I used to pay, I still had to wait until Monday for my order because it seems Inter-link doesn't do Saturdays... (By the way, thanks for the notification I received at 7.49am on Monday morning to let me know that my order would be delivered between 9.05am and 10.05am that very same morning. Good job I had nothing planned that day, eh?! Lol!)
> No, the reason I am here is because I just wanted to say that I was very happy with the contents of my latest parcel; with only the one exception: the 24.5x17x17cm Komodo terrarium with the nasty cracks and chunk of plastic missing from the front left-hand corner.
> 
> Bugger.


Hi

What was your order number please and i will see if it meets the times quoted on our website.
Also our courier costs have not gone up double yes they are a bit more than city link but i believe that Inter Link are a much better service with the 1 hour time slot.
As for komodo product have you contacted customer support re this?


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Would just like to say i recieved my order quickly and it was left with a neighbor as requested! :notworthy:

And it was very well wrapped as always - im sure if there was less packaging id complain something was broken but there does seem to be an excessive use of bubble wrap for two heat mats and a stat...

But - very fast and although the delivery charge has increased its still cheaper than my local pet shop so i wont complain about that!

Thank you for another good delivery :2thumb:


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I've ordered alot recently over the past two weeks (in 3 seperate deliveries due to different reasons and unforseen circumstances lol) from Surrey Reptiles and I ordered all three before 1pm but none were sent off the same day, in the case of my latest one I ordered it on the 22nd and it still hasnt been dispatched. Im sure there are reasons for this and I'm not too bothered, its just holding up my creating of a natual set-up for my Fire salamanders. Guess I didnt read the small print under the despatched the same day thing.

Apart from this, I think Inter-link are a better delivery option and like the allotted hour slot for delivery, however learnt the hard way that they didnt do Saturdays and had to wait until monday this week for Delivery.

Stuffs always well packed through and apart from this ^^ I think they are great.


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

petman99 said:


> Hi
> 
> What was your order number please and i will see if it meets the times quoted on our website.
> Also our courier costs have not gone up double yes they are a bit more than city link but i believe that Inter Link are a much better service with the 1 hour time slot.
> As for komodo product have you contacted customer support re this?


Mark, chill. Lol 
As I say, I didn't post to whinge about the time it took to pick and send my order, (I'm one of the silent majority who either gets his order within the time-frame you state, or waits patiently knowing that it will get to me eventually; so no worries there),  I was more concerned with the damage to the terrarium as I was hoping to use it to rehouse a tarantula, therefore the hole is a teensy bit troubling. Lol I've also just filled out the customer support contact form, so no doubt I shall hear from someone today either via email or 'phone. Cheers.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Phasmid_Phriend said:


> Mark, chill. Lol
> As I say, I didn't post to whinge about the time it took to pick and send my order, (I'm one of the silent majority who either gets his order within the time-frame you state, or waits patiently knowing that it will get to me eventually; so no worries there),  I was more concerned with the damage to the terrarium as I was hoping to use it to rehouse a tarantula, therefore the hole is a teensy bit troubling. Lol I've also just filled out the customer support contact form, so no doubt I shall hear from someone today either via email or 'phone. Cheers.


Why did you post then?

You could of course just contacted the shop directly when you had completed the customer support form!


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

my only problem with surrey pets is that I find their mobile site dosent work very well on my iphone so if I have a problem with my household internet and need to order something I will use a different online reptile supplier. But I always recommend them to people


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Why did you post then?
> 
> You could of course just contacted the shop directly when you had completed the customer support form!


Well, you see Stephen, the reason I posted a comment was because........actually, why don't you mind your own business; how'd that be..? Cheers.


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

lisadew24 said:


> my only problem with surrey pets is that I find their mobile site dosent work very well on my iphone so if I have a problem with my household internet and need to order something I will use a different online reptile supplier. But I always recommend them to people


Same here, Lisa; especially with regards to the recommendations. If ever I have an issue, (which is a rare occurance given the amount of orders I've placed), it is always dealt with swiftly and with the minimum of fuss once Mark has been made aware of it; hence my earlier post. (Not that I have to explain my reasons, but, still: a***holes "need" to know, apparently...)


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Phasmid_Phriend said:


> Well, you see Stephen, the reason I posted a comment was because........actually, why don't you mind your own business; how'd that be..? Cheers.


He has a point, why didn't you contact the shop, a why don't you mind your own business does not cut the mustard on a grown up forum.



catch and release


----------



## Harisbilal (Oct 5, 2011)

I've ordered a few times from them. And their always on time. And very well packaged. Always happy, Bar once where the courier delivered to the wrong address but that doesn't really count lol


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

catch and release said:


> He has a point, why didn't you contact the shop, a why don't you mind your own business does not cut the mustard on a grown up forum.
> 
> 
> 
> catch and release


Does it not, catch and release...? And is it really......???
Okay then, seeing as its you, (for a change): the reason I posted on the Surrey Pets thread was purely down to past experience. If ever myself, (or any other forum member for that matter), had an issue or query that needed to be addressed then a Surrey Pet thread was the best way to go about it as Mark would involve himself personally in the matter, unlike a great many other owners. And for that I can only applaud his efforts, and his customer service. I wasn't even aware that a dedicated customer service contact option was available via the web-site, and that just goes to show the last time I had any real problem with my parcels or the contents therein. Not bad, considering I often find myself placing an order, (or sometimes two), a month.

Now do I qualify for my "I are a RFUKing growed up!" badge...?


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Phasmid_Phriend said:


> Does it not, catch and release...? And is it really......???
> Okay then, seeing as its you, (for a change): the reason I posted on the Surrey Pets thread was purely down to past experience. If ever myself, (or any other forum member for that matter), had an issue or query that needed to be addressed then a Surrey Pet thread was the best way to go about it as Mark would involve himself personally in the matter, unlike a great many other owners. And for that I can only applaud his efforts, and his customer service. I wasn't even aware that a dedicated customer service contact option was available via the web-site, and that just goes to show the last time I had any real problem with my parcels or the contents therein. Not bad, considering I often find myself placing an order, (or sometimes two), a month.
> 
> Now do I qualify for my "I are a RFUKing growed up!" badge...?



You make a very valid point. Your badge is in the post:notworthy:


Kindest regards


catch and release


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

catch and release said:


> You make a very valid point. Your badge is in the post:notworthy:
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...


Thankyou.  And just know that if it doesn't arrive before Monday morning, I shall be starting a new thread of my very own to voice my disappointment.

Also, my apologies to Stephen. You caught me at a bad hour of a terrible day of a crappy week in a month I'd far rather wipe from my memory with whiskey soaked toilet paper. Sorry about the snappy retort.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Phasmid_Phriend said:


> Thankyou.  And just know that if it doesn't arrive before Monday morning, I shall be starting a new thread of my very own to voice my disappointment.
> 
> Also, my apologies to Stephen. You caught me at a bad hour of a terrible day of a crappy week in a month I'd far rather wipe from my memory with whiskey soaked toilet paper. Sorry about the snappy retort.


Apology accepted.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Phasmid_Phriend said:


> Thankyou.  And just know that if it doesn't arrive before Monday morning, I shall be starting a new thread of my very own to voice my disappointment.
> 
> Also, my apologies to Stephen. You caught me at a bad hour of a terrible day of a crappy week in a month I'd far rather wipe from my memory with whiskey soaked toilet paper. Sorry about the snappy retort.


I have just left you a message on your voicemail tonight at 7.45 re Komodo product.
Wait to hear from you.


----------

